# Ghostbusters 3



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.cinematical.com/2009/03/28/ramis-talks-ghostbusters-3-confirms-plot-rumors/


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Bring It On!!!!


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

We shall know soon after Star Trek is released, if bring in Fresh New faces to an established classic can resurrect it.

I would love to see another movie, but I am really looking forward to the game when it is released later this year.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, since the new actors are not playing the old characters, it is more similar to Star Trek:The Next Generation than it is to the new Star Trek movie.


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

paulman182 said:


> Well, since the new actors are not playing the old characters, it is more similar to Star Trek:The Next Generation than it is to the new Star Trek movie.


True, but I woudl be willing to bet, the new ghostbusters would be molded similar to the old ghostbusters. So the names may not be the same, but the character may be very similar.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I am a pretty big Star Trek fan, but I am not a fan with them going BACK in time constantly (starting with the Star Trek: Enterprise series). 

Star Trek is about looking forward. I wish they would stop with this going backwards crap.

As far as Ghostbusters 3, I am pretty excited about that.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Fontano said:


> True, but I woudl be willing to bet, the new ghostbusters would be molded similar to the old ghostbusters. So the names may not be the same, but the character may be very similar.


I'll put money on it that their will be some form of a family connection between at least 2 of the old & new ghostbusters


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Shouldn't they do a Ghostbusters 2 first? 

While they are at it, how about a Spiderman 3 or a Godfather 3? Men in Black was great, too. Why didn't they ever do a sequel of that one? A new Indiana Jones would be cool, too. It's been, what, twenty years since the last one?

-- Roger


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I'll have to wait on Ghosbusters 3, since the first two where ok, but nothing spectacular. Maybe my age is catching up to me or something, I used to love these movies, but now, not a chance.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

As a general rule, I don't reopen old threads, but seemed appropriate instead of starting a new one on the same subject.

Everyone has read the script, and loves it, except for the most difficult...Bill Murray.

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/01/12/ghostbusters-iii-a-no-go-without-bill-murray/?hpt=T2

I've read about his eccentricity. He has no agents and sometimes has scripts left in phone booths for him to pick up. Hopefully Reitman or Ramis has an easier way to contact him.


----------



## shin_hibiki (Jan 1, 2011)

The original is still one of the best movies made. The Tron sequel was watchable--is there hope for this one as well?? :new_popco


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

shin_hibiki said:


> The original is still one of the best movies made. The Tron sequel was watchable--is there hope for this one as well?? :new_popco


I certainly hope so. I tried seeing Tron twice on IMAX...the theater couldn't handle the film even after 3 weeks. The second time we saw it the same audio issues we had the first time were worse and we had to wear our glasses upside down. No fault of the movie though.


----------

